# Concussion Symptom Inventory



## Samantha68516 (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on billing for a concussion symptom inventory assessment?

Can CPT code 99420 be billed for this assessment, or is it bundled into the E/M code?

Thank you for your help!

Sam


----------



## Samantha68516 (Sep 22, 2012)

I work for a pediatric clinic, so I contacted the AAP and they stated the following regarding billing the Concussion Symptom Inventory assessment using CPT code 99420:

* Code 99420 is used to report the administration and interpretation of health risk assessment    
   instruments on patients who have no symptoms or conditions. This should be included as part of the 
   E/M service.


----------

